# 1945 Freeman Field Airshow



## sunny91 (Nov 7, 2011)

It is original film . no sound just old music..

Sunny


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2011)

Very cool find thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2011)

Great post. Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2011)

That would have been awesome to see.


----------

